# Seasonal Breeders?



## HempKnight (May 28, 2007)

Hey. I am new to owning mantids so I have some questions. Are most of the species seasonal breeders? Do most ooths need a cooling period? If so, can you speed this up by putting them in the fridge then bumping the ooths to room temperature? I know these questions had to have been answered before but I can’t find them in the forums. Thanks for all the help!!

Mark


----------



## OGIGA (May 28, 2007)

Hi Mark. I had a stagmomantis californica ootheca that I took from the outside before the weather started cooling down and brought them indoors. The mantises have already become adult so I don't think the cooling period is necessary. Maybe somebody else who dealt with other species can tell you more.


----------



## randyardvark (May 28, 2007)

species from temperate areas ie north america and europe ingeneral will need, or could benifit a cooling period or 'diapause' and are seasonal breeders those that are a little more tropical (from south amercas, africa (hot places basically) dont  thats it really


----------

